# How to install xine on Fedora Core 3!



## curvenger (Feb 7, 2005)

One thing that scarred of many newbies from using RedHat/Fedora Core is that there is no proper Video player, The default player, Totem, cannot play VCD/DVD and most of the common video file.Here, I'll show how to installed xine on Fedora Core 3.
	Installing xine is not so easy because there are number of dependencies which we have to installed it before installing xine and its library. Here is the complete list:-

1. aalib-1.4.0-5.1.fc3.fr.i386.rpm : aalib is an ASCII art library xine uses for low level graphics processing.

2. faac-1.24-1.1.fc3.fr.i386.rpm : faac is an AAC, Advanced Audio Coding, audio encoder. AAC is at the core of the latest MPEG format because of its superior quality.

3. faad2-2.0-2.20040923.1.fc3.fr.i386.rpm : faad2 is an AAC decoder.

4. imlib2-1.1.2-2.1.fc3.rf.i386.rpm : imlib2 is an image processing library that replaces a few older libraries. 

5. lame-3.96.1-2.1.fc3.fr.i386.rpm : lame is an MP3 audio encoding tool.

6. libfame-0.9.1-4.1.fc3.fr.i386.rpm : libfame is a fast MPEG encoding library. It supports MPEG-1, MPEG-4, and OpenDivX formats.

7. freeglut-2.2.0-14_7.rhfc3.at.i386.rpm : I'm not sure what is it but it is required, and in some system, the development libraries may be required, maybe GNUrag can tell me about this. 

8. libdvdcss-1.2.8-4.1.fc3.fr.i386.rpm : libdvdcss is necessary in order to play encrypted DVD playback. It is necessary in order to play most DVDs.

9. libXvMCW-0.9.3-1.1.fc3.fr.i386.rpm : also not sure about this.. but it is required.   

Ok lets move on to xine:

Before installing xine, xine-lib has to be installed first, follow the order of installation :-

1. xine-lib-1.0.0-1.1.fc3.fr.i386.rpm : xine-lib is the core library for the xine player. This package is necessary if you want to use any xine-based front-end.
2. xine-0.99.3-2.1.fc3.fr.i386.rpm : xine is a gui front-end to xine-lib. You can use other front-ends in place of this package, but I happen to like the gui on this front-end.
3. xine-skins-1.9-1.fr.noarch.rpm : xine-skins is not a necessary package, but I've included it here because I like to being able to switch how xine looks. This package provides a bunch of skins for xine.

Ok that is how I installed xine on my system and the shortcut goes under sound & video menu. You can find all these rpms by googling it, or from freshrpms.net.

BTW, Fedora doesn't seem to differentiate between CD's and DVDs. When you click on the DVD button in xine it looks for a DVD device at /dev/dvd. You simply need to create a symbolic link from the Fedora-recognized CD-ROM location to DVD file.You have to be root user to do this by giving the su command. Do this by typing:
#ln -s /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd
If that doesnt work and if u cant even watch VCD, go to Application-> System Tools-> Disk Management and find out what ur DVD and CD drive are and make the appropriate link, example, for my system I would make symbolic link like this one
#ln -s /dev/hdc /dev/dvd        (hdc is my DVD Rom)
#ln -s /dev/hdd /dev/cdrom      (hdd is my CD Rom)

I hope by now you can watch DVD and CD on Fedora Core 3.


----------



## GNUrag (Feb 7, 2005)

Using Debian is a boon sometimes. I installed xine using this, that's all no dependency problems
* # apt-get install xine-ui xine-dvd xine-dvd-css *
However i cannot play Microsoft's proprietary video formats.

Redhat needs to something about its dependencies problem. Did anyone try *YUM*... how does it fare with respect to. APT ?


----------



## daj123 (Feb 7, 2005)

fedora/redhat distros:



> yum install xine



Thats all. It'll update the headers, solve dependencies, download the required RPMS and install 'em


----------



## curvenger (Feb 9, 2005)

Ok, what if u you have only a slow dialup connections...  and maybe everybody wont have fast internet connection !


----------



## daj123 (Feb 9, 2005)

well then a bit of common sense will come to your rescue!  Just see the dependencies for the particular package that you're installing. Its generally on the developer's website.


----------



## curvenger (Feb 27, 2005)

No they wont give all the dependencies, if u want just try the xine`s website and try searching the dependencies list, i dont think soooo


----------



## Charley (Mar 1, 2005)

You need to check out *www.freshrpms.net they have everything you need pre-compiled.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 1, 2005)

Yum is the best way to install any new software even if one has a slow connection (I have been using yum over BSNL dial up for the past year and a half). Also please update your yum.conf file at regular intervals from the fedora site. This will help you get better and faster downloads.


----------



## daj123 (Mar 1, 2005)

Why did you have to make it so complicated? Just install all development tools, libraries, headers. Installing xine would be then just a matter of installing xine-lib and xine-ui rpms.


----------



## djmykey (Mar 3, 2005)

You want to know what pains I had to install Icecast on FC3 it was a pain in the @$$ man the dependences were $hit man it gave me nightmares and then I got enlightened and dropped FC# and installed Suse 9 8)


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 3, 2005)

As the saying goes "Ignorence is bliss" Please do not blame fedora for your ignorance As i said before yum makes cake walk of installing any package take the example of yum see how easy it is 

[root@pebble pradeep]# yum install xine*
Setting up Install Process
Setting up Repo:  livna-stable
repomd.xml                100% |=========================|  951 B    00:00     
Setting up Repo:  livna-unstable
repomd.xml                100% |=========================|  951 B    00:00     
Setting up Repo:  updates-released
repomd.xml                100% |=========================|  951 B    00:02     
Setting up Repo:  livna-testing
repomd.xml                100% |=========================|  951 B    00:00     
Setting up Repo:  base
repomd.xml                100% |=========================| 1.1 kB    00:00     
Setting up Repo:  extras
repomd.xml                100% |=========================|  951 B    00:00     
Reading repository metadata in from local files
livna-stab: ################################################## 161/161
livna-unst: ################################################## 44/44
updates-re: ################################################## 705/705
livna-test: ################################################## 38/38
base      : ################################################## 2622/2622
extras    : ################################################## Resolving Dependencies
--> Populating transaction set with selected packages. Please wait.
---> Downloading header for xine-lib to pack into transaction set.
xine-lib-1.0.0-0.lvn.3.3. 100% |=========================|  32 kB    00:02     
---> Package xine-lib.i386 0:1.0.0-0.lvn.3.3 set to be installed
---> Downloading header for xine-lib-devel to pack into transaction set.
xine-lib-devel-1.0.0-0.lv 100% |=========================|  11 kB    00:00     
---> Package xine-lib-devel.i386 0:1.0.0-0.lvn.3.3 set to be installed
---> Downloading header for xine to pack into transaction set.
xine-0.99.3-0.lvn.2.3.i38 100% |=========================|  23 kB    00:03     
---> Package xine.i386 0:0.99.3-0.lvn.2.3 set to be installed
--> Running transaction check
--> Processing Dependency: libavcodec.so for package: xine-lib
--> Processing Dependency: libvcdinfo.so.0 for package: xine-lib
--> Processing Dependency: libvcdinfo.so.0(VCDINFO_0) for package: xine-lib
--> Processing Dependency: libcdio.so.0 for package: xine-lib
--> Processing Dependency: libmodplug.so.0 for package: xine-lib
--> Processing Dependency: libcdio.so.0(CDIO_0) for package: xine-lib
--> Restarting Dependency Resolution with new changes.
--> Populating transaction set with selected packages. Please wait.
---> Downloading header for ffmpeg to pack into transaction set.
ffmpeg-0.4.9-0.lvn.0.6.pr 100% |=========================| 9.1 kB    00:01     
---> Package ffmpeg.i386 0:0.4.9-0.lvn.0.6.pre1.3 set to be installed
---> Downloading header for vcdimager to pack into transaction set.
917/917
vcdimager-0.7.20-0.lvn.4. 100% |=========================| 9.4 kB    00:00     
---> Package vcdimager.i386 0:0.7.20-0.lvn.4.3 set to be installed
---> Downloading header for libcdio to pack into transaction set.
libcdio-0.70-1.i386.rpm   100% |=========================| 5.0 kB    00:00     
---> Package libcdio.i386 0:0.70-1 set to be installed
---> Downloading header for libmodplug to pack into transaction set.
libmodplug-0.7-1.i386.rpm 100% |=========================| 2.8 kB    00:00     
---> Package libmodplug.i386 1:0.7-1 set to be installed
--> Running transaction check
--> Processing Dependency: libcddb.so.0 for package: libcdio
--> Restarting Dependency Resolution with new changes.
--> Populating transaction set with selected packages. Please wait.
---> Downloading header for libcddb to pack into transaction set.
libcddb-0.9.4-2.i386.rpm  100% |=========================| 3.4 kB    00:00     
---> Package libcddb.i386 0:0.9.4-2 set to be installed
--> Running transaction check

Dependencies Resolved
Transaction Listing:
  Install: xine.i386 0:0.99.3-0.lvn.2.3
  Install: xine-lib.i386 0:1.0.0-0.lvn.3.3
  Install: xine-lib-devel.i386 0:1.0.0-0.lvn.3.3

Performing the following to resolve dependencies:
  Install: ffmpeg.i386 0:0.4.9-0.lvn.0.6.pre1.3
  Install: libcddb.i386 0:0.9.4-2
  Install: libcdio.i386 0:0.70-1
  Install: libmodplug.i386 1:0.7-1
  Install: vcdimager.i386 0:0.7.20-0.lvn.4.3
Is this ok [y/N]: 



Thats all say y and its done. (Only gentoo is simpler  but thats another story)


----------



## djmykey (Mar 3, 2005)

Wow didnt know that RH was so easy. Thanks for opening my eyes man. Thanks. (Now I'm gonna go for Linux classes)


----------



## demoninside (Mar 4, 2005)

Good work guys but still it's pain in a$$ for dail up users,
but u can use MPlayer rather no dependency prob coz i find it's source in Jan's LFY nd it's rocking can play about each & every thing that is playable,
So go to next door Lib., or if some guy out there can shere it, nd if u r in Dehradoon then can get it from me,.

nd yes for mp3 dl mp3 plugine for xmms from www.freshrpms.net nd u can use that

nd yes for wma(*microsoft audio format) dl the wma plugin from the same site,

even then u find some problem then post here again nd let all other guys help u out.


----------



## firewall (Mar 4, 2005)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> Did anyone try *YUM*... how does it fare with respect to. APT ?



APT Rocks.. but in distros from RH yum is good choice ..


----------



## djmykey (Mar 4, 2005)

Any 1 knows whats the alternative for yum in Suse. Pls tell me.


----------



## demoninside (Mar 4, 2005)

Ya is there any aternative for yum in mandrake.


----------



## h4xbox (Mar 4, 2005)

All waste time... Just try knoppix ..the all in one distro..its sleek and splendid.. the best linux ever.


----------



## GNUrag (Mar 5, 2005)

djmykey said:
			
		

> Any 1 knows whats the alternative for yum in Suse. Pls tell me.


Did you try * YaST *.. its too has good dependency management capabilities..


----------



## harmax (Jun 10, 2005)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> As the saying goes "Ignorence is bliss" Please do not blame fedora for your ignorance As i said before yum makes cake walk of installing any package take the example of yum see how easy it is
> 
> [root@pebble pradeep]# yum install xine*
> Setting up Install Process
> ...



but for me this happens

```
[root@localhost ~]# yum install xine*
Setting up Install Process
Setting up Repos
base                      100% |=========================| 1.1 kB    00:00
updates-released          100% |=========================|  951 B    00:00
Reading repository metadata in from local files
base      : ################################################## 2622/2622
updates-re: ################################################## 845/845
Nothing to do
[root@localhost ~]#
```

why i also tried 


```
yum install xine
```

same result

yum version

```
yum --version
2.2.0
```

i use FC3 GNOME

what could be the problem???????????


----------



## harmax (Jun 11, 2005)

whats the diff b/w

yum install xine

and

yum install xine*


----------

